# Herpetologist..?



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

hello, i am currently in college for national diploma in animal management so i want to be herpetologist so you know any good courses for learning about herpetology? :hmm:


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

do a degree in zoology, or any degree with a herpetology module in it. then go from there


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

Even degrees with herpetology modules are hard to come by. A zoology degree will help, certainly. That is what Mr Mark O'Shea did at university I believe, and he is now a rather eminent herpetologist I would say!

I'm not sure how many positions there are that come with the title 'herpetologist', but bear in mind its likely to be far more scientific than what you see on tv...there is gonna be more to it than looking after reptiles and amphibians and running round the bush after them. Take a look at things like the Liverpool School of Tropical Medicine, venom research labs etc...

If you already knew that I didn't mean to be patronising, its just that the herpetologists you see on the telly (if they are real ones) tend to have to do more than you see - because the bits you don't see are boring to watch!


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

There is no recognised Herpetology degree, it is basically a specialisation from other learning.

I am looking into a Diploma in vertebrate zoology, which is fairly comprehensive on the herp side but aside from that, degree wise zoology is the only area. You could always do your thesis on reps :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

paulds said:


> There is no recognised Herpetology degree, it is basically a specialisation from other learning.
> 
> I am looking into a Diploma in vertebrate zoology, which is fairly comprehensive on the herp side but aside from that, degree wise zoology is the only area. You could always do your thesis on reps :2thumb:


Trouble with doing thesis on reps is finding an academic with the specialisation in herpetology to supervise you, which is pretty damn hard in the UK.

Id recommend a degree over a diploma anyday Paul. Yes you might end up doing a wider range of taxa and topics but this will only stand you in good stead to go onto further research. Alot of people think you need to specialise to get into herpetology but it is an incredibly multidisciplined field with microbiologists, ecologists, behaviouralists (to a lesser extent) and a whole host of other academics working in the field.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Zak said:


> Trouble with doing thesis on reps is finding an academic with the specialisation in herpetology to supervise you, which is pretty damn hard in the UK.
> 
> Id recommend a degree over a diploma anyday Paul. Yes you might end up doing a wider range of taxa and topics but this will only stand you in good stead to go onto further research. Alot of people think you need to specialise to get into herpetology but it is an incredibly multidisciplined field with microbiologists, ecologists, behaviouralists (to a lesser extent) and a whole host of other academics working in the field.


I agree and yeah a degree is definitely a lot better than a diploma, I just mentioned it as it had an indepth herp segment.

With regard to the thesis, the only way I could see of doing this would either be to apply for zoological work while doing your studies or, as someone on here is doing, use reptiles as a vessel for a related study. they are using reps as a base to conduct a study on digestion : victory:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I did my dissertation in a zoo, you'll find alot of keepers and research officers are often quite hesitant in allowing students to change said animals enclosure, routine and diet for a study. Im not trying to deter you just saying if you're interested in doing something like that id get looking sooner rather than later. 

Also you'd would need to check to see if your study would need passing by an ethics committee, mine was quite a straight forward enrichment programme so it didnt but it all depends on what you want to study.

Project Coordinator | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust a slight aside. Id consider that job a 'herpetologists' job and as you can see they want a masters degree and field experience/


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Zak said:


> I did my dissertation in a zoo, you'll find alot of keepers and research officers are often quite hesitant in allowing students to change said animals enclosure, routine and diet for a study. Im not trying to deter you just saying if you're interested in doing something like that id get looking sooner rather than later.
> 
> Also you'd would need to check to see if your study would need passing by an ethics committee, mine was quite a straight forward enrichment programme so it didnt but it all depends on what you want to study.
> 
> Project Coordinator | Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust a slight aside. Id consider that job a 'herpetologists' job and as you can see they want a masters degree and field experience/


Unfortunately, the job has been pulled, so I was unable to see what it entailed.

It is not actually myself doing this study and as far as I'm aware it isn't being conducted within a zoo environment but I am sure the person doing it has gone through the correct channels. :2thumb:

It is a shame there isn't a broader spectrum of learning directly associated to Herpetology but there is certainly a wealth of reading for people who wish to further their knowledge


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

paulds said:


> Unfortunately, the job has been pulled, so I was unable to see what it entailed.
> 
> It is not actually myself doing this study and as far as I'm aware it isn't being conducted within a zoo environment but I am sure the person doing it has gone through the correct channels. :2thumb:
> 
> It is a shame there isn't a broader spectrum of learning directly associated to Herpetology but there is certainly a wealth of reading for people who wish to further their knowledge


They literally pulled that job between me posting it and you clicking the link, just my sodding luck. Was working in Monserrat on mountain chicken project, £20,000 a year for 3 years living over there studying ecology of the frogs and releasing captive bred individuals.


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Zak said:


> They literally pulled that job between me posting it and you clicking the link, just my sodding luck. Was working in Monserrat on mountain chicken project, £20,000 a year for 3 years living over there studying ecology of the frogs and releasing captive bred individuals.


 It's always the way :lol2:

Sounds idillic, what a lovely place to be working. I would assume the CB release would be to reintroduce species that were affected by the volcano???


----------



## kain (Mar 23, 2009)

Recomended Unis are

Bangor University and Unviersity of Liverpool (School of Tropical Medicine)


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

kain said:


> Recomended Unis are
> 
> Bangor University and Unviersity of Liverpool (School of Tropical Medicine)


Probably also DICE at the University of Kent with Richard Griffiths, who does a lot of research on amphibians and reptiles in Uk and abroad.


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mmm...interesting, thank you all : victory:


----------



## lbaker2656 (Jul 10, 2005)

Both Proteus and EAWT do weekend herp courses - a foundation and advanced. Shedd Aquarium in the US do trips every year to the Bahamas to work with the Iguanas out there (I've done both trips to the Exumas and Andros Islands). There are also volunteer trips with the Utilan Igs and Blue Igs (not that I'm obssessed with Igs obviously!:lol2 Its just a case of really being determined. I did a degree in Animal Behaviour and specialised in herps whenever possible.


----------



## lbaker2656 (Jul 10, 2005)

Shedd Aquarium - Chicago | Rock Iguana Research and Conservation
Welcome to the Utila Iguana voluntary conservation project
Field Work Opportunities - International Reptile Conservation Foundation
Reptile rehoming, reptile charity, gifts for reptile lovers

I cant find EAWT (exotic wild animal trust) so I'm not sure if they're still around.


----------



## rickpellen (Nov 21, 2008)

i think you'll find it pretty hard to find very many 'herpetologists' as such. To give an indication of why.... True Storey..... This weekend i helped friend of mine do a wildlife display and handled a few big snakes and told people a bit about them. I was asked by a young lad what its like to be a 'proffessional reptile expert like me' (i should add i defo am not an expert!). My answer was, its great, you have no money, 2 jobs, are 21 years old and live in your mums house.

Which while it was a joke, is actually my life lol

My advice is, find a good job thats makes you abit of money, then ull have enough money to persue whatever projects you want with reptiles the rest of the time!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

rickpellen said:


> i think you'll find it pretty hard to find very many 'herpetologists' as such. To give an indication of why.... True Storey..... This weekend i helped friend of mine do a wildlife display and handled a few big snakes and told people a bit about them. I was asked by a young lad what its like to be a 'proffessional reptile expert like me' (i should add i defo am not an expert!). My answer was, its great, you have no money, 2 jobs, are 21 years old and live in your mums house.
> 
> Which while it was a joke, is actually my life lol
> 
> My advice is, find a good job thats makes you abit of money, then ull have enough money to persue whatever projects you want with reptiles the rest of the time!


Who was it you were helping ?


----------

